# Restored from a 9.0 system to a 9.1 system -- What now?



## anewcomb (Feb 20, 2013)

First of all I should say I am a FreeBSD newbie, but I am trying to learn. You know ... for science.  I recently ran out of disk space on my 9.0 server. So I did a dump, reconfigured my partitions adding more space, installed a minimal installation of 9.1 and then did a restore.

Everything seems to be running fine. My question is what (if anything) should I do next. There were about 15 system files that did not get restored, but I think that affects mostly users and passwords that I can re-create. Should I update the system to make sure everything is current since this is 9.1 and not 9.0? If so, what is the best way to do that.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 20, 2013)

If you dumped and restored everything, it's actually a 9.0 system now.  Try it:
`% uname -a`

Either a source-based or freebsd-update(8) can be used to update the operating system.


----------



## anewcomb (Feb 20, 2013)

You are absolutely correct! I never thought to check, but I guess that makes total sense. I will look into upgrading if there is anything that might affect my system in 9.1 vs 9.0.

Thanks for the help!


----------

